
Madoff Employee Breaks Silence - gaika
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-03-19/madoff-employee-breaks-silence/full/
======
ars
Interesting read, but I don't believe most of it.

If true, then the feds would have been all over him, and we're heard nothing
whatsoever. And not just him - the other people there. He makes it seems like
quite a number of people knew stuff, but again, we've heard nothing, except
about an offsite accountant.

Also he left in 2007, so his info is quite out of date, and his memory
probably filled in details that aren't necessarily true.

And it just doesn't ring true to me. For example someone obsessed with
neatness doesn't just drop that when it's a different part of the business -
and saying he doesn't care about that part really doesn't sound true - by all
accounts, he cared more about that part then any other - he kept trying to
make enough money to get out of the hole.

------
quizbiz
Great insight, an interesting read. How did Madoff get started though? And
it's still hard to believe that many in his offices were clueless that Madoff
was making off with everybody's $.

------
sachmanb
What does this have to do with hacking? I have political feeds as well,
There's a whole internet full of what you're looking for. Putting everything
everywhere just makes a mess.

